# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Nam >  Off các bác ơi!

## CKD

Hi
Em đang lên SG có việc, ở lại mấy hôm.
Dự định rủ rê off vào T4 hoặc T5 tới. Cafe hay bia đen đều chấp hết, tốt nhất cafe mấy bác ạ. Dạo này em già yếu, bia đen em uống hay bị no.

Không biết mấy bác có ý thế nào, góp gió tạo bão với em với e với ạ.

----------


## huuminhsh

buổi tối thì cho em ké 1 suất ^^!

----------


## sieunhim

các bác tụ cho e theo với  :Smile:

----------


## phuocviet346

Chọn địa điểm thôi các bác, cho em đu theo cafe học lỏm

----------


## Gamo

chọn địa điểm đi... bia đắng bia đen bia vàng gì cũng được.... nhớ dẫn theo mấy em ezi nhé  :Wink:

----------


## ppgas

Note lại đây để nhớ tham gia. Đen đỏ vàng gì với em cũng ổn cả  :Smile:

----------


## vusvus

Buổi tối thì e ké nha bác

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Em ké nữa nhé, đang kí bia đen nhé, đỏ xanh vàng thua  :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

Thứ tư đi các cụ nhé!




> Em ké nữa nhé, đang kí bia đen nhé, đỏ xanh vàng thua


Bỏ đồ vào giỏ trước đi nhé  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Buổi tối bác ạ.
Giờ hành chính em cũng phải cày ạ.

Bia đỏ, xanh, vàng dạo này yếu dồi... uống vào no quá chịu ko thấu.

----------


## anhcos

Tối nhưng sớm chút đi nha moi người, ở xa nên đường về hơi oải và còn có mấy em vàng vàng canh me nữa.

----------


## CKD

Chắc bia đen thoai, để tìm địa điểm nào có thể tụ tập được. Mấy nay mưa gió quá.
Không thì vàng đen lẫn lộn nhé các bác, ai dùng gì được thì dùng. Chủ yếu là anh em gặp mặt chém gió, trướt lạ sau quen.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Em khu Nguyễn Văn Cừ có nhiều quán cafe gần đó sẽ tiện mọi người, ai ở quận nào ra cũng tiện, Trung Nguyên ngay góc ngã 4 Nguyễn Văn Cừ và Trần Hưng Đạo là 1 ví dụ.

----------


## ppgas

Trung Nguyen không bán bia.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

175 Huỳnh Mẫn Đạt

https://goo.gl/maps/7jLt5sMaQKJ2

Ở đây được không ae. Tối mai ngày đẹp

----------


## CKD

Tạm chốt tối t5 nha các bác. Bia đen thôi ạ.
Địa điểm thì bác nào góp ý, chổ ngồi đông & chém gió vô tư là được.
Thời gian thì có bác bảo sớm, có bác bảo sau 20h. Em thì sao cũng được... chắc chốt kiểu giờ dây thun, ai tới sớm được thì tới.

----------

nhatson, vusvus

----------


## ppgas

Tối T5 lại kẹt công chiện, haizzz tranh thủ ghé, trễ tí  :Smile:

----------


## sieunhim

Hjc thứ 5 dính trung thu phải đưa baby đi chơi  :Frown:  :Frown:  tối nay luôn đi mấy bác

----------


## CKD

Thế mấy bác chốt thế nào.
Ngày nào em cũng chiều được hết ạ.
Em quên mất vụ trung thu.

Gần tới giờ G rồi, mấy bác ý kiến nhanh lên nha.
Cụ nào có số dt, sms cho nhau xem thử thế nào. Em vẫn đang đi cày, tranh thủ để xong sớm.

----------


## Gamo

Chốt lại 153 Huỳnh Mẫn Đạt, 6h30 nhe, quán đẹp mặc dù hơi thiếu các em chân dài. Tiện thể lấy mấy đồ độc từ cha Hải...

19h nhá, ai bận thì tới trể.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vậy tối nay luôn hả các bác.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Chính xác là đây ah.
Cafe dalat phố.

Da Lat Pho Coffee

https://goo.gl/maps/MfT8ng9Afin

----------

ppgas

----------


## sieunhim

hjc e hụt rồi, ko thấy các bác cmt nên ko đi roài  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## huuminhsh

ủa chứ thứ 4 hay 5 dzạy mấy bác ?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vẫn đang ngồi nhe ae

----------


## GORLAK

> chọn địa điểm đi... bia đắng bia đen bia vàng gì cũng được.... nhớ dẫn theo mấy em ezi nhé


E đang cần 3 con EZI, bác có ko chia e với.

----------


## Gamo

Hỏi cha CKD mắc dịch á  :Wink:

----------

GORLAK

----------


## vusvus

hô ly sít nãy h e lọ mọ con biến tần nên ko theo dõi bài này, chắc các cụ về rồi

----------


## CKD

Chính thức là ngồi đến 22h15 thì em rút.
Mấy bác khác còn ở lại chém gió tiếp.

----------


## CKD

Hôm nay vui toá, chém gió nhiều giờ em khàn tiếng rồi các cụ ạ.
Biết thêm vài cụ mà lâu nay em chẵng biết. Hoá ra trái đất tròn thật  :Smile: .. phải off vậy mới biết người quen.

Có nhiều chuyện... đột xuất nên có vài bác không thể tham dự. Thôi, còn nhiều dịp khác.

Rất có thể cuối tháng này hoặc đầu tháng sau em lại có mặt ở SG. Hy vọng kỳ này hẹn hò được đông vui hơn.
Mà mấy bác cũng ý kiến nhiệt tình vào, thời gian, địa điểm để tiện chốt chương trình ạ.

----------

anhcos, sieunhim

----------


## ppgas

Chính thức đám còn lại rời bàn lúc 10h45  :Smile:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Mà phải công nhận tối qua tui là người vui nhì . Keke.
Gamo rút về sớm chắc là vui nhất

----------


## Gamo

Óe... làm gì mà mấy pa tám lâu thế?

----------


## huanpt

Không đi karaoke như mấy lần trước à? Từ hồi bị nhốt ngoài cửa, không dám đi giao lưu nữa.  :Frown:

----------


## Mr.L

có dụ karaoke nữa hả a Huân gê vậy ^^

----------


## Gamo

Rùi, ông Huân đi Karaoke ở đâu rùi, về nhà có vết son nên mới bị cấm cửa ấy chứ  :Wink:

----------


## Diyodira

> Chính thức đám còn lại rời bàn lúc 10h45


mấy Bác off giờ giấc chỉnh chu, không la cà, be bét để vợ chờ con trông  :Big Grin: .

mình vẫn nghĩ là t5, hẹn dịp khác.

thanks

----------


## truongkiet

có khi nào về biên hòa ko?

----------


## CKD

Báo cáo các bác là em vừa lặn lội từ miền tây lên.
Không biết anh em sài gòn, có ai hảo tình cho em ghé tham quan và giao lưu học hỏi cnc với ạ.

Cám ơn các bác đã xem  :Wink:

----------


## Diyodira

> Báo cáo các bác là em vừa lặn lội từ miền tây lên.
> Không biết anh em sài gòn, có ai hảo tình cho em ghé tham quan và giao lưu học hỏi cnc với ạ.
> 
> Cám ơn các bác đã xem



mấy bác tụ tập đàn đúm ở đâu gần q8 thì cho e đu theo với, tks.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Nghe phuocviet456 rủ ra quán ốc Quang Anh đường Tô Hiến Thành.
Đi được

----------


## CKD

Có mấy bác hú hý em đi gở ốc ở khu THT, không biết anh em ý kiến thế nào. Nếu anh em nào ham vui thì tầm 1h sau sms cho em để check điểm nhé  :Smile: .

Dự là em ở Saigon vài hôm, nếu anh em có ý đồ tụ tập thì làm cái tút mới để dể focus ạ.
Tối 3-4-5 là được ạ. Sau đó thì em đã miền tây tiến rồi.

Thanks all  :Smile:

----------


## Diyodira

> Có mấy bác hú hý em đi gở ốc ở khu THT, không biết anh em ý kiến thế nào. Nếu anh em nào ham vui thì tầm 1h sau sms cho em để check điểm nhé .
> 
> Dự là em ở Saigon vài hôm, nếu anh em có ý đồ tụ tập thì làm cái tút mới để dể focus ạ.
> Tối 3-4-5 là được ạ. Sau đó thì em đã miền tây tiến rồi.
> 
> Thanks all


ở Nguyễn tri Phương cũng nhiều chỗ gỡ ốc, đoạn gần THĐạo, dạo này bận cho con bú nên không đi xa được, tks

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, khu Nguyễn Tri Phương nhiều quán ra phết. Nhưng hôm trước ăn trúng quán ốc lề đường gì mà nó đắt lòi mắt luôn, đắt còn hơn nhà hàng nữa. Cụ Đi Vô Đi Ra chọn quán giùm đi?

----------


## Diyodira

> Hehe, khu Nguyễn Tri Phương nhiều quán ra phết. Nhưng hôm trước ăn trúng quán ốc lề đường gì mà nó đắt lòi mắt luôn, đắt còn hơn nhà hàng nữa. Cụ Đi Vô Đi Ra chọn quán giùm đi?


gì ghê vậy cụ, hay đi vô đi ra thấy chứ chưa ăn bao giờ, hèn gì dĩa hè mô mà mỗi lần đi về khuya thấy toàn sao chổi showbit ăn đầy luôn  :Smile:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Ốc Quang Anh . 189 Tô Hiến Thành q10

----------


## CKD

Hôm nay đột xuất mà cũng quy tụ được 500 anh em.




Cảm ơn các bạn đã nhiệt tình tham gia  :Smile:

----------

anhcos, Diyodira, Gamo, huanpt, huuminhsh, Minh Phi Nguyen, MINHAT

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Bác CKD tổ chức nhậu Livestream, sẽ có 5.000 anh em em sẽ tham gia đấy!  :Wink: 
Thanks all,

----------

CKD

----------


## anhcos

Không thấy cái bác có 2 cánh đâu nhỉ?

----------


## Diyodira

[QUOTE=anhcos;115195]Không thấy cái bác có 2 cánh đâu nhỉ?[/QUOTÊ]

Ong GàMờ đúng hôn, đứng ở nhà đập cánh gáy là vang tới tận quận khác, cần gì đi  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Hix... tưởng hắn rủ tối nay... hôm qua mưa quá chừng, về tới nhà ướt như chuột lột, đi gì nữa

----------


## biết tuốt

sài gòn mùa mưa này các bác có tổ chức đua nghe ngo được k nhỉ ? :Wink:

----------


## Diyodira

[QUOTE=biết tuốt;115255]sài gòn mùa mưa này các bác có tổ chức đua nghe ngo được k nhỉ ? :Wink: [/QUƠTE]

Chờ năm sau chương trình chống ngập xong rồi đua thỏai mái

----------

